

Facebook stock falls below $20 for first time in two weeks - huda
http://mashable.com/2012/09/26/facebook-stock-below-20/

======
debacle
Facebook is down 1.13% as of this post. NASDAQ is down 1.06%.

Facebook is effectively down 0.07% on the day.

This is news?

